# MySql-Skript mit Batch-Datei ausführen



## tecla (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich würde gern mit einer Batch-Datei ein Mysql-Skript ausführen und kriegs nicht hin. Hier eine der diversen Möglichkeiten die ich ausprobiert hab:


```
cd C:\Program Files\MySQL\MySQL Server 5.1\bin
mysql.exe -h localhost - u myuser -p mypassword  --execute=myDateipfad
pause
```

Ich kriege keine Fehlermeldung zurück (nur den ellenlangen Mysql-Dialog mit der Aufzählung aller Optionen), die Verbindung scheint also zu klappen.
Das Skript wird jedoch nicht ausgeführt, es sind immer noch die alten Daten in der DB...


----------

